# Vince McMahon on HBO w/Bob Costas



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

This thursday night at 10:30 pm est. Bob Costas's On the Record with have WWE's Vince McMahon on again. Who know what will happen this time. Should be entertaining to watch. Last time vince just wents nuts on some questions by coastas. Check it out.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks, I'll have to try to record that, it sounds like it could be entertaining.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

Last year's interview was a real doozy. If McMahon runs true to form we will be royally entertained.


----------

